

What Jesus' page can tell us about Wikipedia's history - robg
http://www.slate.com/id/2281294/

======
Mithrandir
_Many edits were now being struck down by Jesus's loyal defenders because
they're "NPOV" —a Wikipedia term for "non-neutral point-of-view."_

Incorrect. It actually stands for "Neutral point of view". (
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Wikipedia:Neu...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Wikipedia:Neutral_point_of_view)
)

Nonetheless, a small detail in an interesting article.

